# Is an online review course worth spending?



## shabby10

Hello,

As the title says is an online review course that necessary to get ready for a PE exam? I have got just two books for now:

Graffeo power systems book, Theodore Wilde machines book, and other codebooks. I am okay with purchasing reference books for the exam than spending 1200$ on a review course. I just skimmed through the topics in both the books and it seems pretty solid. This will be my first time attempting in October. Any guidance is appreciated.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I can’t vouch for either side specifically, but in general I would say it depends. Do you practice in your area of study on a regular basis? If not, how long has it been since you’ve learned the material (in college, for example)? Do you do well in “classroom” type settings, or do you prefer to learn things on your own?

In my case, I wasn’t able to sign up for a review course regardless of all my answers to the above, because no one offered one for my exam (Computer Engineering). Despite this, I passed on my first try; I’ve always learned well on my own, so it probably wasn’t necessary for me even if it was available.

As always, YMMV. Others on here might be able to recommend a good review course for the power PE.


----------



## ST_CA_EE

From a very happy person to get good results today I can not recommend enough The ElectricalPE review course by @Zach Stone, P.E.

299 for 1 month is so  so so so so worth it.  Plan a month and cram like no other.  Do it early and if you need more do a second.


----------



## fyrfytr310

I passed without a review course.  I used the books you list along with Engineering Pro Guides.  I had a number of other books with me that I ultimately didn't use.  NEC is an absolute must.  I submit you will not pass without it.


----------



## JohnLee

For me, EET was worth Every Penny


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

ST_CA_EE said:


> From a very happy person to get good results today I can not recommend enough The ElectricalPE review course by @Zach Stone, P.E.
> 
> 299 for 1 month is so  so so so so worth it.  Plan a month and cram like no other.  Do it early and if you need more do a second.


Hi @ST_CA_EE Thanks for the mention, and happy to hear you passed the PE exam with the help of our online program. The link to our website is www.electricalpereview.com. We have a large amount of free content, including a free trial of our online review course for anyone interested.


----------



## Phenomenon083

shah10 said:


> Hello,
> 
> As the title says is an online review course that necessary to get ready for a PE exam? I have got just two books for now:
> 
> Graffeo power systems book, Theodore Wilde machines book, and other codebooks. I am okay with purchasing reference books for the exam than spending 1200$ on a review course. I just skimmed through the topics in both the books and it seems pretty solid. This will be my first time attempting in October. Any guidance is appreciated.


Just passed Electrical Power PE today. I can honestly say try at least Electrical Online PE review classes by Zach Stone, worth every penny.


----------



## Stephen2awesome

If you pass, then yes it is worth it. First time, I tried studying myself. Failed 42/80. Second time,  I did the GT Course (wouldn't recommend) and Zach Stone's course. I passed. I spent aprox. $1400 on everything. To me, taking both (and purchasing books) was definitely worth it because I passed. Of course, my company reimbursed me but it's up to you.


----------



## Bmacklin

Just passed the April 2019, first try, without a class.  I do have a strong utility background.  My primary study material was Engineering Pro Guides and the standard 4-5 references that everyone uses.

A class forces you to dedicate the study time and allows you to ask questions.  It also costs $$$ and may not be the most efficient use of time.  Why spend a 3 hour lecture on XYZ if you know the topic inside and out.

If you have the time and money, sign up for one.  It wont hurt.  If you're uncertain, try running through a practice test without any major studying and see how well you score.  If you score higher than 50 to 60 percent on first try, you're probably in good shape.


----------



## roy167

If it was  a matter of up to 500-800 bucks whether on extra books or tests or on a course, I thought about it saying if I pass then it is not worth sweating over 500-600 bucks. I thought that much can keep me from being PE if I lost the MOJO the 2nd time around. This type of thinking always provided me my answer on what I should do. I know sometimes it is hard shelling out 1200 or 1800 bucks on a course. But look around and you can do stuff in your budget.  Sign up for a few account opening bonuses and think this extra hassle paid for your additional expenses.  With this thinking, in last week leading up to exam, I bought those 3 hazardous code manual for $150. 

Start studying early, in a few months you know how you are doing. If you feel confident enough, you may not need any class. It is not necessary to sign up for a class to pass as no one can prepare you for the actual exam anyway. But extra practice, sometimes even able to get 3-4 questions right from whatever means is the key in passing.   

I have qualms with NCEES not thinking about the expenses people have to go through, for e.g. they can get away with NESC, NFPA70E and 3 hazardous standards and it can save people 400 dollars. If you can look up through NEC then you should be able to look up through anything, if it is just matter of referencing and finding what code applies.


----------



## samsab

Phenomenon083 said:


> Just passed Electrical Power PE today. I can honestly say try at least Electrical Online PE review classes by Zach Stone, worth every penny.


Totally second this! I took the course by @Zach Stone, P.E. for 2 months and I think its the best decision made!!


----------



## Bruh! PE

Many of my coworkers went to Testmasters in Houston and passed.

I took the online course and did not pass.

I will say I would have done much worse without Testmasters, but I saw alot of material that I wasn't prepared for. 

Evaluating a different online prep course currently.


----------



## alEE

shah10 said:


> Hello,
> 
> As the title says is an online review course that necessary to get ready for a PE exam? I have got just two books for now:
> 
> Graffeo power systems book, Theodore Wilde machines book, and other codebooks. I am okay with purchasing reference books for the exam than spending 1200$ on a review course. I just skimmed through the topics in both the books and it seems pretty solid. This will be my first time attempting in October. Any guidance is appreciated.


I passed the exam 1st attempt with self study.

Primary study material was NCEES sample exam, Graffeo, Wildi, Power Systems Analysis (Charles Gross), NEC Handbook 2014 and Mike Holt (Electrical exam Preparation, useful to practice NEC questions) . I then later added three extra practice exams by graffeo, Wasim Ashgar (Study guide for PE) and PPI book by camara ( I bought the second edition its cheaper. I did not study from this book but used it as a reference. it has a good index to help search for things). 

At the very end I bought the Engineering pro guides sample exam, this is a very good exam with well designed questions I would say with difficulty level similar to NCEES.

Halfway through my studies I started looking at the free videos available from the online courses, I found that in general they can be of use but basically cover the same material in the self study guides so instead I decided to invest in more the extra practice exams and reference books. None of them as far as I could tell  cover the code books enough.

Whether or not you take a review course you still have to buy the reference books and code books, so I would suggest buy the reference books (starting with graffeo and filling the gaps with wildi and the ncees sample exam) and start studying if you then feel like you are getting stuck or don't know what to study or focus on buy the review course.

whichever route you take have an all in mentality 

Good Luck


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

Phenomenon083 said:


> Just passed Electrical Power PE today. I can honestly say try at least Electrical Online PE review classes by Zach Stone, worth every penny.






Stephen2awesome said:


> If you pass, then yes it is worth it. First time, I tried studying myself. Failed 42/80. Second time,  I did the GT Course (wouldn't recommend) and Zach Stone's course. I passed. I spent aprox. $1400 on everything. To me, taking both (and purchasing books) was definitely worth it because I passed. Of course, my company reimbursed me but it's up to you.






samsab said:


> Totally second this! I took the course by @Zach Stone, P.E. for 2 months and I think its the best decision made!!




Thanks for the mention @Phenomenon083, @Stephen2awesome, @samsab! 

Glad to hear you enjoyed our online program at www.electricalpereview.com and that it helped you pass the exam.


----------



## pcanning87

The Georgia Tech online class was absolutely critical for me, I doubt I would have passed without it. I'd highly recommend an online course, especially if you can get reimbursed. Even if not, I think it's worth it just to increase your odds of passing.

I'm a civil engineer by education and a photovoltaic designer by experience, so there were a lot of gaps I needed to fill in. I passed April 2019 the first time around.


----------



## shabby10

Thanks everyone for your responses. I am debating whether to take School of PE or Zach Stone PE online course..Any thoughts?


----------



## Stephen2awesome

shah10 said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses. I am debating whether to take School of PE or Zach Stone PE online course..Any thoughts?


From my experience, Zach Stone.


----------



## Stephen2awesome

Zach Stone said:


> Thanks for the mention @Phenomenon083, @Stephen2awesome, @samsab!
> 
> Glad to hear you enjoyed our online program at www.electricalpereview.com and that it helped you pass the exam.


Zach, do you post passing rates? I am a former course taker and also submitted that I passed when results came out in November 2017.


----------



## zoey

I've seen online courses work out very well for relatives and friends. Older relatives took some time getting used to it, but once they did, they loved it.


----------



## Messi

shah10 said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses. I am debating whether to take School of PE or Zach Stone PE online course..Any thoughts?


Definitely @Zach Stone, P.E.  Not sure if he will post his students pass rates but from I heard from all its definitely going to be high. I just took his course for 1 month and benefited a lot. Just go for it.


----------



## amk78

Messi said:


> Definitely @Zach Stone, P.E.  Not sure if he will post his students pass rates but from I heard from all its definitely going to be high. I just took his course for 1 month and benefited a lot. Just go for it.


100% agree. Absolutely worth it.


----------



## fyrfytr310

alEE said:


> I passed the exam 1st attempt with self study.
> 
> Primary study material was NCEES sample exam, Graffeo, Wildi, Power Systems Analysis (Charles Gross), NEC Handbook 2014 and Mike Holt (Electrical exam Preparation, useful to practice NEC questions) . I then later added three extra practice exams by graffeo, Wasim Ashgar (Study guide for PE) and PPI book by camara ( I bought the second edition its cheaper. I did not study from this book but used it as a reference. it has a good index to help search for things).
> 
> At the very end I bought the Engineering pro guides sample exam, this is a very good exam with well designed questions I would say with difficulty level similar to NCEES.
> 
> Halfway through my studies I started looking at the free videos available from the online courses, I found that in general they can be of use but basically cover the same material in the self study guides so instead I decided to invest in more the extra practice exams and reference books. None of them as far as I could tell  cover the code books enough.
> 
> Whether or not you take a review course you still have to buy the reference books and code books, so I would suggest buy the reference books (starting with graffeo and filling the gaps with wildi and the ncees sample exam) and start studying if you then feel like you are getting stuck or don't know what to study or focus on buy the review course.
> 
> whichever route you take have an all in mentality
> 
> Good Luck


I'd second this.


----------



## Mercy

@Bruh! My plan was to self study, I didn’t have time to attend classes and for practicing problems. I signed up for SOPE only because I didn’t have to pay upfront (my company had an agreement with them). I didn’t watch their lectures but I read notes and did all the problems. Their NEC notes helped me, I didn’t know much prior to this test. They don't send a binder, you have to print everything yourself. That was a pain. Would I have signed up for SOPE if I had to pay out of pocket? Hell naw. There are plenty of free stuff on YouTube 

I also had an opportunity to view Georgia Tech material. I really liked his transformer and machines stuff. He is a professor with many years of teaching experience. I wouldn't mind paying for his class myself if needed. 

My advise, try to do as much practice problems as possible (the first month). If you feel like you need a class then go for it. We are all different, what works for me might not work for you.

Good luck.


----------



## shabby10

@Mercy Thats my plan. I will start learning the topics and plan to solve the problems as i go along. If ever i feel like i need a class i'll go for it.


----------



## shabby10

alEE said:


> I passed the exam 1st attempt with self study.
> 
> Primary study material was NCEES sample exam, Graffeo, Wildi, Power Systems Analysis (Charles Gross), NEC Handbook 2014 and Mike Holt (Electrical exam Preparation, useful to practice NEC questions) . I then later added three extra practice exams by graffeo, Wasim Ashgar (Study guide for PE) and PPI book by camara ( I bought the second edition its cheaper. I did not study from this book but used it as a reference. it has a good index to help search for things).
> 
> At the very end I bought the Engineering pro guides sample exam, this is a very good exam with well designed questions I would say with difficulty level similar to NCEES.
> 
> Halfway through my studies I started looking at the free videos available from the online courses, I found that in general they can be of use but basically cover the same material in the self study guides so instead I decided to invest in more the extra practice exams and reference books. None of them as far as I could tell  cover the code books enough.
> 
> Whether or not you take a review course you still have to buy the reference books and code books, so I would suggest buy the reference books (starting with graffeo and filling the gaps with wildi and the ncees sample exam) and start studying if you then feel like you are getting stuck or don't know what to study or focus on buy the review course.
> 
> whichever route you take have an all in mentality
> 
> Good Luck


Thanks for your advice. I plan to go though the books path first and if i feel like i am lost then probably switch to online class.


----------



## Bruh! PE

@Mercy Thanks for the advice. I just signed up for @Zach Stone, P.E. course. Really liking the boot camps so far. Very understandable.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Bruh! said:


> @Mercy Thanks for the advice. I just signed up for @Zach Stone, P.E. course. Really liking the boot camps so far. Very understandable.


@Mercy is awesome


----------



## Eduardo L

Hello Folks,
I took the Power PE exam two times, last time in April 2019. I think I studied hard for the first time and I felt confident but I got no luck the exam day, in part because of failing to follow my strategy, including wasting time trying to solve EVERY question instead of wisely using that time to check the work done.

For the second try, I needed some guidance, so I registered for the Zach classes https://www.electricalpereview.com/ and I can tell you, HONESTLY, one of the best investments of my life, and not only because of the content, I say that because It truly helped me focus on the key points to beat the exam.

I wanna point out that I’m not getting ANY profits or ANYTHING ELSE by writing this... I already passed the exam. I only think his course, despite being fairly new on the market, deserves a bigger recognition.


----------



## efg

Stephen2awesome said:


> If you pass, then yes it is worth it. First time, I tried studying myself. Failed 42/80. Second time,  I did the GT Course (wouldn't recommend) and Zach Stone's course. I passed. I spent aprox. $1400 on everything. To me, taking both (and purchasing books) was definitely worth it because I passed. Of course, my company reimbursed me but it's up to you.


I second that. I took the Ga Tech course and it's woefully outdated. The exam has also changed significantly. The biggest portion of the exam now is power protection.


----------



## ItsStudyTime!

I did not take an online course as part of my studying. It is a really personal thing as to whether that style of learning will jive with you. I ended up taking a very hands-on, reference-material-prep focused approach instead of a review course. I think a big reason for this was that the review courses I checked out at the time were monotone, lecture recordings focused on theory. If I could have found a course focused specifically on 'passing the PE exam' that was current, up to date, and not lazily created, I probably would have been a lot more likely to consider it. 

On this forum, I have seen a lot of love for the Zach Stone material. I watched a lot of his youtube videos during my studying and he's clear and his videos are good quality. I used a lot of the Engineering Pro Guides material (books/exams) in my studying and liked his take/approach *a lot.* He now offers a review course, and I would probably check that out if I was currently studying.

Generally I would look for people who are 'participating' in the continued changes to the PE. There are some courses/materials out there that haven't changed for several years - those are probably outdated/low effort. I see Zach and Justin on here regularly, and I think they are keeping up with the changes to the exam content. This doesn't exclude others, btw, I am just pulling out two names I see a lot and have heard good things about. There could be others I don't know about.


----------



## fyrfytr310

ItsStudyTime! said:


> I did not take an online course as part of my studying. It is a really personal thing as to whether that style of learning will jive with you. I ended up taking a very hands-on, reference-material-prep focused approach instead of a review course. I think a big reason for this was that the review courses I checked out at the time were monotone, lecture recordings focused on theory. If I could have found a course focused specifically on 'passing the PE exam' that was current, up to date, and not lazily created, I probably would have been a lot more likely to consider it.
> 
> On this forum, I have seen a lot of love for the Zach Stone material. I watched a lot of his youtube videos during my studying and he's clear and his videos are good quality. I used a lot of the Engineering Pro Guides material (books/exams) in my studying and liked his take/approach *a lot.* He now offers a review course, and I would probably check that out if I was currently studying.
> 
> Generally I would look for people who are 'participating' in the continued changes to the PE. There are some courses/materials out there that haven't changed for several years - those are probably outdated/low effort. I see Zach and Justin on here regularly, and I think they are keeping up with the changes to the exam content. This doesn't exclude others, btw, I am just pulling out two names I see a lot and have heard good things about. There could be others I don't know about.


I second every bit of this.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

Always happy to hear when people are enjoying our review material.


----------



## alEE

shah10 said:


> Thanks for your advice. I plan to go though the books path first and if i feel like i am lost then probably switch to online class.


Which way did you finally go with your studies


----------

